# Dangerous Treasure



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

We have a family of grackles (I believe thats what they are) that are forever leaving 'treasures' in the ferals water dishes.
I've found shells, pieces of bread, & lots of shiny objects when I go to clean the dishes. I think what happens is they drop their 'treasures' in the water to get them clean & then can't retrieve them, especially the bread.  

A couple of days ago I went out to clean the dishes & found a fish hook.  
Thankfully the grackle didn't get it caught in it's mouth nor did any of the pigeons 'step' on it as some enjoy walking *through* the dishes rather than *around* them.  

I sure wish the folks that fish in the lake would clean up after themselves.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Grackles will do that, they put almost everything in their water, especially the food before eating. They are funny little beings and so amusing.
I wish too people would discard their trash appropriately.
I think corvids also put shiny things in their nests, I don't want think about what a fish hook could do to a baby bird.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

My two house pigeons, Sammy and Romey, also collect shiny items to build a nest with. I guess it all depends upon what is readily available. I do supply them with clean, dry straw but they also enjoy earrings. My favorites are their favorites also.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, I'm glad you noticed the hook in time. They can snag anywhere on a bird's body or in their mouth and be very dangerous.

We have fished almost all our married life and tried to be really careful with hooks, both on the water and at home. When we had our little miniature pinscher, I came home from work one day and Lewis called me to the family room and said to be quiet. He sat with Missy in his lap and a humongous fishing hook was stuck through her jaw. I had to hold her while he snipped off the barbs and pulled the hook through. It was not fun. How she picked it up is a mystery but some hooks are pretty small and can elude you.

Another scary thing is the plastic that holds a six pack of drinks together. A bird can get its head through them too easily and can't get it back out. Not only do things like plastic or fishing hooks, cans, bottles, etc. harm wildlife but the environment as well.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes, fish hooks are dangerous. When I was little, we had a neutered cat who would go visiting to a few houses before we brought him in for the night (he was a rescued barn cat that got along with everybody so had lots of people friends in the neighborhood). One night he didn't come back. When he finally showed up the next day, he had a piece of string in his mouth and acted as if he were choking. We tried to pull it out but it wouldn't come so we hauled him off to the vet (my mom could make that LeSabre fly when she had to  ). He took him right in and came back out in awhile with fishhook on a string. He said if it hadn't caught somewhere back in the gullet and had gone down much farther we would have had a dead cat. We were very lucky and I always remind my fishing friends to make sure everything is picked up and stored carefully so no animals can accidentally get injured on their hooks or strings. 

When we go hiking, we always pick up others' trash. It's disgusting what people leave behind them -- fishing line, cigarette butts, chewing gum, wrappers with food scents that can kill wildlife -- in spite of signs posted on each trail and throughout the area. Would they do that at their own house? For some reason, it seems like lake shores get even more than their fair share of trash.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I got a rusty fish hook caught in the bottom of my foot when swimming/walking out in the ocean. I was wondering what hurt so bad, and got out to check and there it was. OOOh.Nasty!

Speaking of birds.... I have had a big crow washing his food in my birdbath on daily basis recently, (is that what they are doing?) I was really concerned about what I would find next, since they are meat eaters. Sure enough....after each day finding soaked bread, french fries, apple cores, the next day I found a birds leg.  

I cleaned out my bird bath thoroughly and put a little ACV in it, and haven't seen him in my bird bath since.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

lol Treesa, they wash just about everything except the soaked dog food we put out for them. Can't say I've ever found anything other than bread in our bird bath but they seem to want to soften up whatever they find to eat.


----------

